# HELP!!!! oily film on water surface



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i recently took out my hyrgo angustifolia and trimmed my rotala indica while waiting on my new shipment of plants and nerite snails to arrive, and today i noticed a metallic shimmer on my water surface. i went to feed my fish and the food just sat in place, i have a 30-60 HOB filter and a 6 watt uv sterilizer, creating a bit of circulation, but the food still sat in place. the film is thick, and i do not know what it is or what is causing it. any help would be appreciated, i am going to try and scoop it off the surface, but would not like to have this problem happen again. also i noticed a deep red algae looking thing growing on my filter output. could this be the cause/an additional problem??


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I've read, that film is linked to a type of bacteria, possibly triggered when you removed the plants from your tank (assuming you uprooted or otherwise disturbed the substrate). I've had this before a number of times and it usually went away on it's own after some time.

You can skim it off the top (with a surface skimmer or every few days with a small container), soak it up with paper towels, or increase surface agitation and that keeps it in check. I actually do have 1 aquarium that has had this stuff for SEVERAL months with no signs of going away (no water agitation in this tank). It doesn't hurt anything, but it's rather unsightly.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you, i think i will skim it off the surface. i actually have 4 different planting of the hygro i pulled out yesterday, beautiful plant, but a tad big for a 29 gal tank


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

In addition to surface skimming ,... try running an airstone only during the night.. sufficient to cause surface agitation ..this layer would not form ..

By any chance , are you using ADA?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Another addition is to use paper towels (cheap ones)... Just lay it flat on top to absorb and get rid of the surface film/scum...


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have peat moss under gravel for my substrate, and the film did clear up and go away on its own.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

the bacteria in question is eisenbacteria and if i remember right it was to do with iron in the water. usually not the problem though, its usually a protien film on the surface of the water. i personally think its from food. i think that omega food causes it in my tanks. i will be experimenting soon with it again so i can justify it. 

surface agitation is key. surface skimming with a cup is a huge help but usually doesnt solve it in my experience. i've also heard about the paper towel trick but havent tried it before


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

There are two types of surface film. The Eisenbacteria (Iron bacteria). This film appears to be whitish, much thinner and breaks easily on touch. The other, a protein bio-film, probably triggered by hi organic levels, poor circulation and low CO2/O2 levels. Clean the filter media, try adding an easy carbo like Excel and improve your water circulation. For a surface skimmer I found that a modified Duetto multi filter 100 works great when placed horizontally and the intake is just bellow the surface. +1 timwag
_By modified I mean remove most/all of the filter media. _


----------

